# What is the difference between these 2 airlocks



## Dominick (Jun 20, 2008)

Question: 
What is the difference between these 2 airlocks?









What "chemical/additive"do you add to water to fill up the airlock 1/2 way?


Thanks 

*Edited by: Dominick *


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 20, 2008)

Dom, I don't know of any difference except the one on the left you can watch the action take place iin the airlock. 


Clean and sanitize the ailock along with the bung. I personally use water to fill halfway. Others use vodka, some use other methods.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Trubador (Jun 20, 2008)

the one on the left is much harder to clean


----------



## Dominick (Jun 20, 2008)

I have both of them, didnt know why I had 2 different ones. 
Guess I will just use water as well to fill 1/2 way when I start my 1st racking.




Thanks



Have a g00d weekend!*Edited by: Dominick *


----------



## JimCook (Jun 20, 2008)

In my personal experiences, I have noticed that the double-bubble type of airlocks (left) fit better into the grommet in the top of the primary fermenter as well as into the stoppers. It seems the triple-airlock is just a hair wider at the bottom.
I happen to use K-meta in my airlocks. 


- Jim*Edited by: JimCook *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the tripple ripple(the 1 on the left) as you can monitor your fermentation a little better and I use K-meta in my airlocks.


----------



## fish1onthefly (Jun 20, 2008)

I have both too and use the one on the right...because it is shorter! to top gallons I keep on a shelf. I keep them clean and sanitized and filled with water.


----------



## Dean (Jun 20, 2008)

I use both. I like to bulk age with the one on the left as there is less evaporation in those, as well as less chance to have a pressure change send the liquid from the lock into the carboy. I use the one on the right during heavy secondary fermentations because if there is overflow, it is MUCH easier to clean.

Here's a cleaning tip for the bubbler though: When you are cleaning your carboys using a jet off the sink, like a bottle cleaner, you can also shoot water through the bubbler which cleans it pretty good, but you have to be careful or you shoot water everywhere.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 6, 2008)

Iuse k-metawhich will keepthe nasties



from growing inthe airlock (so will vodka). With water that sits for long periods of time, you can get the nastiesliving in there and if it gets sucked into your wine! OH-OH!Look out!






Salute!



*Edited by: bmckee56 *


----------



## coriasco (Dec 8, 2008)

I personally use the one on the right. I put vodka in my airlocks because I do not have to worry about contamination when if the wine goes into the airlock and then it goes back into the carboy also I never have to change the liquid in the airlock when I am aging my wine I just have to make sure there is always enough vodka in the airlock.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the 1 on the left as I like to see what is going on. Ive heard some of those righties do bubble but the 3 I originally bought do not and I thought there was something wrong with my fermentation. Welcome aboard coriasco and hope you stay around and hang with us.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 9, 2008)

I use both. The 3 peice for primary (more air flow and easy to clean)and the s for bulk aging.( less evaporation and does not drip back into carboy)
The way that I see it is, that if you pull air into the carboy threw the s during bulk aging and you have sanitizer in the s then the air is sanitized.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 9, 2008)

I have both as well. I have a couple of the S Locks and probably 20 of the bubbler's. I prefer the bubbler as they are shorter and much easier to clean. While it is cool to see the bubbles though the Slock I like the bubbler better. I watch the level the center piece to see when it lowers to gauge fermentation. Overall though it is the ease of cleaning that leans me toward the particular style.


----------

